# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Обсуждение смолянного литья.

## rotfront

> Нет, не НеОмега. Есть хорошие люди в своем отечестве.


Много для этого ума не надо, а окупаемость в 10х размере - а то и больше!
Воздушный компрессор + вакуумный компрессор + ёмкость для кастинга ( от 20 литров и больше ) + резин + силикон + чаловек которому нечем заниматься кроме как литья = Всё! Больше ничего для этого не надо.
Бабло? Второстипенно! Те, кто такое замутит, всегда деньги имеют. Даже если брать по минимуму, со всеми этими тряхомудиями, можно уложиться в 500-600 евронов.

----------


## Nazar

> Много для этого ума не надо, а окупаемость в 10х размере - а то и больше!
> Воздушный компрессор + вакуумный компрессор + ёмкость для кастинга ( от 20 литров и больше ) + резин + силикон + чаловек которому нечем заниматься кроме как литья = Всё! Больше ничего для этого не надо.
> Бабло? Второстипенно! Те, кто такое замутит, всегда деньги имеют. Даже если брать по минимуму, со всеми этими тряхомудиями, можно уложиться в 500-600 евронов.


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Забавно, вы сами хоть что-то лить пробовали? Хоть одного отечественного производителя, который занимается литьем из смолы знаете? 
Судя по вашим словам, у нас должны все этим заниматься, навар то бешеный, ну а те кто этим занимается, Косачев, Мальков, Козырев, Миссиор, МастерКлуб, НеОмега и так далее, как минимум в шелках купаются.
Слишком много таких умников на сайтах, слов много, на деле - полный ноль. :Wink:

----------


## rotfront

> Хоть одного отечественного производителя, который занимается литьем из смолы знаете?


Вова, дорогой, нет не знаю и не интересуют они меня. Знаю лично одного зарубежного - это Я. 3 года занимался этим, копировал и хилял через бухту. Знаю о чём говорю. А разбогатеть можно, если одним днём не жить как в Совке. Ничего не поделаешь... таков Русский менталитет...

----------


## Nazar

> Вова, дорогой, нет не знаю и не интересуют они меня. Знаю лично одного зарубежного - это Я. 3 года занимался этим, копировал и хилял через бухту. Знаю о чём говорю. А разбогатеть можно, если одним днём не жить как в Совке. Ничего не поделаешь... таков Русский менталитет...


Не узнал в гриме :Smile: 
Так а что-же прекратили, если это золотое дно? У меня постоянно перед глазами два наших отечественных производителя, с которыми я нахожусь в дружеских отношениях и достаточно хорошо знаю эту кухню.
И вроде люди сознательные и не живут одним днем, но как-то выхлопа десятикратного от этого не набдлюдается, хотя может по старой совдеповской привычке, в чулок прячут. :Wink:

----------


## rotfront

> Не узнал в гриме
> Так а что-же прекратили, если это золотое дно?


Чересчур много этим занимался... жена ушла... нашёл подругу сейчас, вроде ничего против такого хобби не имеет ( пока ). Подумываю опять заняться, а там посмотрим.

----------


## Уокер

> Много для этого ума не надо, а окупаемость в 10х размере - а то и больше!
> Воздушный компрессор + вакуумный компрессор + ёмкость для кастинга ( от 20 литров и больше ) + резин + силикон + чаловек которому нечем заниматься кроме как литья = Всё! Больше ничего для этого не надо.
> Бабло? Второстипенно! Те, кто такое замутит, всегда деньги имеют. Даже если брать по минимуму, со всеми этими тряхомудиями, можно уложиться в 500-600 евронов.


Вот оно как... ну отлейте что-нибудь, поделитесь...  :Biggrin:

----------


## rotfront

> Вот оно как... ну отлейте что-нибудь, поделитесь...


через пару недель получу конверсию одну (очередную и очень редкую такую), родственник (бедный) погостить приедет да и привезёт. дык, поделюсь... картинками, т.е. как это делается. может смеятся перестанешь.

----------


## KAJUK

=Уокер;53574]Вот оно как... ну отлейте что-нибудь, поделитесь... 



Спасибо,написал-а то я в прострации находился после такого безумного сообщения о "халляве",не мог подобрать хоть какие-то нормальные слова...:-)))))
А.К.

----------


## rotfront

> =Уокер;53574]Вот оно как... ну отлейте что-нибудь, поделитесь... 
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо,написал-а то я в прострации находился после такого безумного сообщения о "халляве",не мог подобрать хоть какие-то нормальные слова...:-)))))
> А.К.


ну-ну... смеётся тот кто это может  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Уокер

> через пару недель получу конверсию одну (очередную и очень редкую такую), родственник (бедный) погостить приедет да и привезёт. дык, поделюсь... картинками, т.е. как это делается. может смеятся перестанешь.


Пиратствуете? Похвально!     

Пы.Сы. Что-то не помню, чтобы мы с Вами собутыльничали где-то...

----------


## Уокер

> ну-ну... смеётся тот кто это может


Человек, которому Вы себе позволяете зубоскалить, как раз таки может. Чего пока о Вас никак невозможно утверждать...

----------


## Уокер

> Много для этого ума не надо, а окупаемость в 10х размере - а то и больше!
> Воздушный компрессор + вакуумный компрессор + ёмкость для кастинга ( от 20 литров и больше ) + резин + силикон + чаловек которому нечем заниматься кроме как литья = Всё! Больше ничего для этого не надо.
> Бабло? Второстипенно! Те, кто такое замутит, всегда деньги имеют. Даже если брать по минимуму, со всеми этими тряхомудиями, можно уложиться в 500-600 евронов.


Мде... ёмкость для кастинга 20 литров это мощно... я пока больше 3 литров никак не могу осилить...

А Вы в курсе что, "упаковка резин + упаковка силикон" уже =400 баксов. Вы уверены что в оставшиеся 300 баксов, впишите "воздушный компрессор + вакуумный компрессор + ёмкость для кастинга ( от 20 литров и больше )"

я нет...

----------


## KAJUK

=kfmut;53602]Уважаемые производители АМ, посоветуйте мне, пожалуйста, как с нишами бороться, а с темой пиписькомерства лучше в курилку...

Извиняюсь,не удержался:
Сидит мужик в кабаке,смотрит какие-то 3 зарубки на краю стола-10,12,15см,спрашивает у официанта-что сие значит?

Да тут вчера 3 негра мерялись,у кого длинней..

Мужик с таким самодовольством-да у меня всех длинней!

Официант ему-да,но они отмеряли от другой стороны стола!

Так и тут,мы-то предлагаем свои ,а этот "умелец"-чужие....
А.К.

----------


## rotfront

> Мде... ёмкость для кастинга 20 литров это мощно... я пока больше 3 литров никак не могу осилить...
> 
> А Вы в курсе что, "упаковка резин + упаковка силикон" уже =400 баксов. Вы уверены что в оставшиеся 300 баксов, впишите "воздушный компрессор + вакуумный компрессор + ёмкость для кастинга ( от 20 литров и больше )"
> 
> я нет...


будешь в моих краях, так добро пожаловать! увидишь, полюбуешься, кое чему от меня научишься, посмотришь сколько эквипмет и материал стоит и т.д.

P.S. я тут коммерцией не занимаюсь, ответил по своей-же глупости как считал нужным... ну а если у кого жлоба пошла от того что партию силикона купить немогут ( по причине голодранства ), так советую просто не отвечать на посты. это тоже помогает.

сколько нужно гитаристов что-бы вкрутить лампочку? да... то-то и оно...

----------


## Nazar

> ну а если у кого жлоба пошла от того что партию силикона купить не могут ( по причине голодранства ), так советую просто не отвечать на посты. это тоже помогает.


А я советую быть повежливее в разговоре и тщательно обдумывать выражения перед написанием ответов, это иногда то-же помогает.

Все, в этой ветке с оффтопом заканчиваем.

----------


## rotfront

> А я советую быть повежливее в разговоре и тщательно обдумывать выражения перед написанием ответов, это иногда то-же помогает.
> 
> Все, в этой ветке с оффтопом заканчиваем.


да всё ж понятно володь, но я ж в зал...у не лез. ну оставь же свою жлобу при себе - так нет, надо дискуссию разводить...

----------


## Уокер

Может хамить не надо? 

Я и так знаю сколько материалы и эквипмент у вас стоят. Вопрос в том сколько это у *нас* стоит...
Дело не в жлобстве, а в том что например, где я лично живу, это все достать невозможно. Нету и все. От меня до ближайшего дилера по смолам 1500 км по прямой. И голодранство тут не причем. Деньги есть, купить невозможно. Хотя и стоит эта смола у этих дилеров раза в 2-3 дороже чем у вас. За той же смолой в очереди стоят неделями а то и месяцами и раскупают ее мгновенно. Привозят раз в месяц а то и два. Такое ощущение, что искусственно это все делается.

----------


## rotfront

> Человек, которому Вы себе позволяете зубоскалить, как раз таки может. Чего пока о Вас никак невозможно утверждать...


эт мы все знаем, что он могёт, а про себя нечего что-ли сказать? деятель... ёклмн.

----------


## Nazar

> эт мы все знаем, что он могёт, а про себя нечего что-ли сказать? деятель... ёклмн.


А про Проп-н-Джет, краем глаза ничего не слышал?
Еще раз говорю, подвязываем с выяснением личных отношений.

----------


## rotfront

> Может хамить не надо? 
> 
> Я и так знаю сколько материалы и эквипмент у вас стоят. Вопрос в том сколько это у *нас* стоит...
> Дело не в жлобстве, а в том что например, где я лично живу, это все достать невозможно. Нету и все. От меня до ближайшего дилера по смолам 1500 км по прямой. И голодранство тут не причем. Деньги есть, купить невозможно. Хотя и стоит эта смола у этих дилеров раза в 2-3 дороже чем у вас. За той же смолой в очереди стоят неделями а то и месяцами и раскупают ее мгновенно. Привозят раз в месяц а то и два. Такое ощущение, что искусственно это все делается.


ладно, поскубались и хватит. мы тут всё-же не для ругачки собрались, а чтоб опыт собирать и им-же обмениваться. я тож палку перегнул, сознаю...
мне вот просто интересно какими наполнителями для смолы в России пользуются? мне один перец вот сказал что муку... но я не поверил. сам-же я использую уже готовые от производителя добавки либо ал.пудру либо тиксотропир. честно говоря танет уже на приключения и экперименты... конечно всё готовое хорошо, но на что-же русская смекалка?

ты это, Муса тебя зовут? не знал я что у вас такой туган со всем этим... если что надо - не стесняйся. пиши, разберёмся как выручть.

Владимир

----------


## rotfront

Муса, смотри. Все верхние девайсы выкинул и сделал так. Просто, удобно и надёжно.

----------

